# A Policeman



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

While a policeman is guarding a crime scene an over weight, blind, wheelchair bound man approaches:

Policeman: Just keep walking sir.

Man: I can't, I'm in a wheelchair you jerk.

Policeman: I just meant there's nothing to see here.

Man: I'm also blind you insensitive prat.

After a short pause

Policeman: Get lost fatty.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

This is what happened the last time I laughed at this one.


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a very old mobile, the new jokes haven't caught up with it yet.

Patman


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

patman said:


> I have a very old mobile, the new jokes haven't caught up with it yet


 :lol:


----------

